# ONLY ONE ON THE RANGE?



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

If you're one of those who don't like the guy next to you at the range showing up with a gun neary identical to yours, here are some suggested shooters. I can ALMOST guarantee no one at the range will be able to match YOUR gear!

These are ALL .22rf single-shots which some of the big well-known makers made very few of, for one reason or another. Smaller company's just couldn't make the grade with their offerings.

One of the most popular among collectors: *COLT CAMP PERRY IMPROVED (or 2nd) MODEL*. 1920-1941, only 400-450 produced in this short-barreled model.










Something a bit less imposing perhaps? How about a *BIG HORN ARMS PISTOL*? Big Horn Arms of Watertown, SD made about 1200 of these jewels in the late 1960s. Cute, eh?










I KNOW, this is a PISTOL thread, but if you're more into long guns, what would the reaction be of other shooters if showed up with your *WAMO POWERMASTER RIFLE*? Unknown quantity made back in the '50s-'60s by Wham-O of California. YEP! The same folks who brought you Frisbee, Hula Hoop, etc..










There are a LOT of various oddballs you could show up with. Any of them should make it fun at the range that day. :thumb:

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ GGN*


----------

